# Its happen again..



## southridge

I'm so upset and at a totally loss, I had a miss misscariage 3 month ago and had to have a D&C , I found out I was pregnant last Saturday, then Friday I had bleeding, going for a scan in the morning but I know its gone :-( why has it happen again. I feel so depressed right now.


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am so deeply sorry, please don't loose hope just yet. Thinking of you and praying things will be ok. I am so sorry you are going through this and I am here if you ever need to talk.. Andrea :hugs:


----------



## Preggies

Sometimes bleeding doesn't mean miscarriage. I have had it on and off since 5 weeks and everything turned out fine. If that's not the case for you, wait a couple of months and try again. I know how scary it is, though. I lost my baby at 17 weeks and got pregnant 2 months later. Every second of every day, I'm worried my baby is dead and I have been to the ER twice already. I'll pray everything is ok and if not now, then with your next baby.


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am so sorry this is happening but again this place is for people who have lost their baby, please post in the appropriate place / Gestational Complications. Thank you.


----------

